# Couple of Pictures



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I have not fished as much a would have liked this last week but I did make it out for a couple short trips close to home. I also took some pictures around my house. Just thought I would share a couple. 


Osprey flying over me with dinner.



Osprey with a Gizzard Shad in my front yard.



Osprey with another Flounder in my back yard.



Dolphins Mating and playing in the Poquoson River, close to my house.






Baby Dolphin



The Moon keeps on coming up and sometimes the moon and planes line up for me.



Heron as the sun is coming up, close to my house.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Love the blue heron pic. Always like when they're flying since they're so big. Thanks again for sharing your backyard. Always something happening out there which is really cool to see


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

It baffles me how they keep getting flounder, the king of sneakiness . Those birds are no joke! Pretty awesome


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sweet pics bro


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

Great pics as always! That Osprey with the flounder looks like a celebrity that just realized the paparazzi was taking pictures lol.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Nat Geo!


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

Your pictures are always amazing. Thank you for sharing them


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Brian,
Thank you for an outside look. The pictures are great.
What lens do you use?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks !!!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

THanks! I was using a 55-300mm lens.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

JetSkiBrian said:


> THanks! I was using a 55-300mm lens.


Brian,

This lens ?

*http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/55-300mm.htm*


----------

